# Familienurlaub & Angeln: Gute Reiseziele



## flo1980 (14. April 2017)

Servus Leute!

Nachdem wir zwei kleine Mädels haben fallen unsere Urlaube ein bisschen anders aus als früher. Papa sucht natürlich immer nach guten Möglichkeiten, um neben dem Kinderspaß auch ein bisschen zu angeln.
Ich habe mit Mallorca und Florida echt ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht, bin aber trotzdem immer auf der Suche nach Inspiration.

Eure Erfahrungen würden mich ganz einfach interessieren und außerdem ist das Thema bestimmt ein Dauerbrenner für viele.

Die Kriterien sind ungefähr:

Gutes Wetter & warmes Wasser.
Kinderfreundliche & sichere Umgebung.
Einfache & schnelle Möglichkeiten, um unkompliziert fischen gehen zu können (am Besten ohne Charter/Guides etc.), bevorzugt vom Ufer oder von irgendeinem kleinen Boot.
Realistische Chancen auf Beute...

Würde mich über Eure Erfahrungen/Tipps freuen!

Tight lines,
Flo.


----------



## guifri (15. April 2017)

*AW: Familienurlaub & Angeln: Gute Reiseziele*

Im Floridathread warst Du ja schon. Meiner Meining nach für die Kombi Family and fishing das ideale Reiseland.

Mache ich seit 2004...


----------



## nostradamus (15. April 2017)

*AW: Familienurlaub & Angeln: Gute Reiseziele*

Hi,

Spanien! Rund um den Ebro/Fluss. 

Mario


----------

